# Nice wood auction in Georgia!



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

There is somenice wood that is being auctioned off in Neuman starting the seventh of July Here is the web page 
IRS Auctions You can get to the page just with the Welcome to IRS Auctions!. then search around. Nice wood:sold::yes4: Any one in Georgia , check it out


----------

